# Indiana Proud



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am proud of Indiana state legislature to pass a law making it legal to have a conceal carry in your vehicle on school property. I did not know that I was previously committing a felony crime each time I picked my kids up from school or drove my truck to a ball game. After all, I am usually packing a .243, 12 or 20 gauge, and or a 1911 depending on the current nemesis.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is still illegal here. When I was a teacher they specifically told us coaches that we could not have a gun of any type in our trucks on school property. The reasoning was that if it became knowledge that we had a gun in our truck that an upset student could break into the truck and shoot people.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

They just bring it from somewhere else and start shooting. But if they knew there were guns close by to shoot back, they would think before they started shooting.

There is a bill in Louisiana to make conceal carry legal without permit. Good/bad. The thugs are already carrying concealed, why shouldn't I. I have my 357 with me probably 95% of the time. It's not one of the bad guns tho. It's been a good gun. It has never harmed anybody to date.


----------

